# For Everyone in BC



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

Check out: www.bcaquaria.com

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE TO MAKE IT THRIVE!
Enjoy the ride


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

I am already there, nice site. roud:


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

YAY! 2 people from this so far. Does that mean that we are the only 2 from BC here?? yiesh


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

nup, i've been lurking here for a while! roud:


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice seeing another BC person. roud:


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

YAY 2+1=3. Do i hear a 4? anyone? LOL


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Four!

I'm already there too. :fish:


----------



## lado (Jul 1, 2005)

Count me in.
------------------------
Long live the King--Discus


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

WHA HOOO! thats 5!


----------



## combo30101 (Jul 13, 2004)

is this canada british columbia?


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, it is BC in Canada.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm in BC too, and a BCA member as well. roud:


----------



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

I live in vancouver BC.. Make that number 6...


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Kelowna BC... number 7 
Didn't know there were so many of us!  Talk to you soon.

EDIT: Is there really no way to mark the posts as read? Could be a headache, to tell you the truth...


----------



## aquasox (Sep 3, 2005)

Vancouver BC here


----------



## TheShrimp (Jul 30, 2005)

Great Site! No doubt one of the best phpbb sites i;ve seen 

Good luck with it !


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

TheShrimp said:


> Great Site! No doubt one of the best phpbb sites i;ve seen
> 
> Good luck with it !


it lacks features that I like having here, such as "Mark Forums Read". Non-derogatory, only an observation that plantedtank (and several others) have more features, so yeah...


----------



## TheShrimp (Jul 30, 2005)

cich said:



> it lacks features that I like having here, such as "Mark Forums Read". Non-derogatory, only an observation that plantedtank (and several others) have more features, so yeah...


I was more talking in terms of design, The logo is cool and its the style. 
The mark forum problem is PHPBB's problem since they make the software. Vbulletin is clearly better, ore complex, efficient I agree. :icon_roll


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 15, 2008)

What is this Site ?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

skabooya said:


> check out: www.bcaquaria.com
> 
> we need more people to make it thrive!
> Enjoy the ride


^^ ?


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

There too, been for as long as here! Castlegar BC.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

24/7 said:


> What is this Site ?


it sucks don't worry, they changed the website name tho


http://canadart.org/dartfrog/index.php?sid=eb7a3fc6139b8992d2e198a1055fc536


----------

